# David Gillies  Glasgow Scotland



## David Gillies (Oct 16, 2015)

Hi All i am from Glasgow Scotland i am a M.M and M.M.M of Lodge Milncroft no 1515. I am also a P.Z  of St John Royal Arch Chapter No 257 E.G. 21 Where i am Scribe E  and a P.Z od St Vincent Plantation No 259 Where i am doing my 3rd year in the chair this year. I am Also A past W.C.N & M.E.C of Plantation Royal Ark Mariners  Lodge & council of Red Cross Knights   which has now amalgamated with cathedral L & C No 67 where i am treasurer  . I am  A P.T.I.M of Govan Cathedral Cryptic Council No 117 which has amalgamated with Glasgow C.C No 50 . I am the Provincial Junior Depute Director of Ceremonies for the Glasgow province
I have also put in my papers to affiliate to St John Whiteinch No 683 where i have been regular attending for the last few years
I am also the webmaster for the Provincial Grand Royal Arch Chapter of Glasgow 
I am also a member St Mungo Preceptory and hold the office of constable


----------



## Blake Bowden (Oct 16, 2015)

Welcome to the site Brother!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 16, 2015)

Welcome Brother, glad to have you here.


----------



## Mike Martin (Nov 5, 2015)

Greetings from England


----------

